# Gay Travel - Dubai



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> Still I don't why anyone would want to spend money or time in a place where societal or state institutions think that you yourself are one big walking crime and thinks you shouldn't exists and generally despises who you are? Yet the onus is on that person for being tolerant?


Ok but that is the way things are. You can't expect change overnight or any time soon. Change will occur but not now. My sister is always telling me that in ten years the things that are viewed as a negative will not be viewed down anymore. But that isn't true. People have to change and I am afraid that will take more than a generation in some of these places.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

nuevo-chicago said:


> Ok but that is the way things are. You can't expect change overnight or any time soon. Change will occur but not now. My sister is always telling me that in ten years the things that are viewed as a negative will not be viewed down anymore. But that isn't true. People have to change and I am afraid that will take more than a generation in some of these places.


Sure that is the way things are. That doesn't mean that one has to grace their presence or money upon a place though in the meantime when there is overt hostility and criminality of who one is.

If someone wants to do so anyway that is fine I think but I can certainly understand someone that does not.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

goschio said:


> Give Dubai 10 more years and they will have gay parades in their streets. There are lots of gay Arabs that just wait for this moment.


that would be a major breakthrough for liberal new muslim societies. I'm not gay, but I love those parades like the CSD ... it's a giant party for everyone gay or not :banana:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I feel bad for South Africa. They are surrounded by cavemen. The only oasis for homos on the entire continent.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Africa? Where? :rofl:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Dubai's fine for Gay tourists and the thriving (if a little underground) Gay expat scene

The vast majority of people you come into personal contact with in Dubai aren't even Muslim let alone Arab: the hotel staff, shop workers, restaurant workers etc are generally all foreign (e.g. Filipino, Eastern European, Thai, Indian etc). Obviously I didn't go around mauling my Husband, but I don't do that anywhere in public (good manners IMO). No eyebrows were raised about 2 guys sharing a kingsize bed or dining alone together.

In fact when we went to the ultra-conservative Maldives we hired a secluded private island for the night and were treated to a romantic dinner and flowers on the bed... Tourists are afforded far greater freedom and respect than gay locals ever would be (there were a couple of Gay Maldivians working in the hotel, its the only way they get any safe contact with other Gay men).


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

goschio said:


> Give Dubai 10 more years and they will have gay parades in their streets. There are lots of gay Arabs that just wait for this moment.


dream on!


----------



## nuevo-chicago (Nov 24, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> dream on!


why? Is it too unrealistic for that to happen?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no I dont think!
even Turkey which is secular,modern,free country,full of gays and kinda gay touristic spot still have no big parades

Muslim world isnt so liberal like Western world,Homosexuality is kinda taboo in this part of world!
There are no opened gays (maybe except Turkey)


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> Dubai's fine for Gay tourists and the thriving (if a little underground) Gay expat scene


if nobody wants to listen to a dubai resident, at least listen to a gay dubai tourist^^
hes right


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> no I dont think!
> even Turkey which is secular,modern,free country,full of gays and kinda gay touristic spot still have no big parades
> 
> Muslim world isnt so liberal like Western world,Homosexuality is kinda taboo in this part of world!
> There are no opened gays (maybe except Turkey)


I hate gay parades and gays showing others how gay they are. That's so gay.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^there are also straight parades!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

know how i know youre gay?
- coz you have a rainbow colored bumper sticker on your car which says "i love balls"

know how i know youre gay?
- how? coz youre gay and you can tell your own kind?


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

everything is allowed here

except!

being naked and kissing in public :sleepy:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

drinking alcohol in the public also?


----------



## *UofT* (Jul 25, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> drinking alcohol in the public also?


LOL There is tons of that happening in Dubai.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ive heard from a lot of people that u can't drink in the public just in the hotels


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

yea u cannot drink or be drunk in public


----------



## Raven83 (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow...Dubai Now I'm having a new honeymoon spot hehehe! 

I agree with some guys here, some gay couples just simply wanted to go out and kiss in public and doesn't seem to care if the public will frown on them or not. Not that I'm saying it's bad but as "visitors" from other countries we must learn to respect local traditions and beliefs even in our own respective countries. Even with straight couples there is limitation of how much public display of affection they should do. Sometimes gay people just pushed that gay rights issue so hard that society is getting shocked. IMO lets make the gay acceptance issue a slow but sure progress...

Even here in not so conservative/living in the bounds Manila we were so carefull not to hold hands in just about everywhere. I once scolded my boyfriend for biting my shoulder in Mc Donalds with little kids around


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^its depends...
Some people (just like me)want other people will recognize just like we're!


----------

